# arc fault receptacles



## brans52 (May 25, 2011)

Does any manufacturor make arc fault receptacles as opposed to arc fault breakers


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Why? Code says gfci or arc fault.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't think they have come up with one yet, but I could be wrong.

However, since AFCI is required for certain "entire" rooms, it would stand to reason that it would be less expensive to just protect it from the panel anyway.

I'm curious what type of situation you have where one might be helpful.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

P&S actually had an AFCi receptacle back when ACFI protection was first introduced. They had built several in order to get them listed, then the rules changed from protecting _receptacles_ to protecting _circuits_.

So they dropped them before they went into production.

I'm sure sometime soon you'll see them available, though.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

480, Could you wire those to feed downstream receptacles like you do with GFCI's??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

A.T.C. said:


> 480, Could you wire those to feed downstream receptacles like you do with GFCI's??



I assume you could. But they won't do you any good today because they're not the now-required combo style.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Plus the WHOLE circuit must be AFCI, not just from the first device. This is unless the part to the first device is in conduit or MC cable.


----------



## brans52 (May 25, 2011)

*arc fault protection*

I have an existing Federal Pacific panel and am adding a few branch circuits for an addition. Do they make a breaker that would provide arc fault protection in an older existing Federal Pacific panel? If not, what is the best way to bring this installation up to code.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

brans52 said:


> I have an existing Federal Pacific panel and am adding a few branch circuits for an addition. Do they make a breaker that would provide arc fault protection in an older existing Federal Pacific panel? If not, what is the best way to bring this installation up to code.


Change out the panel to something that won't burn the house down, or install a subpanel next to the Fire Producing Equipment.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have an existing Federal Pacific panel and am adding a few branch circuits for an addition. Do they make a breaker that would provide arc fault protection in an older existing Federal Pacific panel? If not, what is the best way to bring this installation up to code.


FPE is sh!t.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

480sparky said:


> Change out the panel to something that won't burn the house down, or install a subpanel next to the Fire Producing Equipment.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## acustom (Feb 10, 2011)

Speedy Petey is correct. 
According the 2008 NEC, with the exception of bathrooms, kitchens, laundry rooms and garages, (which all must be GFI or GFCI protected) all rooms must be arc fault circuit protected.
I haven't seen an arc fault receptacle nor have I read about one.


----------

